# Too big of kibbles or disliking flavor?



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Ember wouldn't eat Natural Balance Ultra Premium (Which has duck and stuff in it- which I don't think she likes.) and the kibble size was pretty big, and I was wondering if it was because she doesn't like the flavor or if the kibble size was too big?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

EmberLuvu said:


> Ember wouldn't eat Natural Balance Ultra Premium (Which has duck and stuff in it- which I don't think she likes.) and the kibble size was pretty big, and I was wondering if it was because she doesn't like the flavor or if the kibble size was too big?


You could always put some water with the kibble to soften it and see if she likes that


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

michele said:


> You could always put some water with the kibble to soften it and see if she likes that


Okay, thank you.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

those kibbles are tiny! i feed the duck and potato one to dexter. he didnt like it right away i had to play with it with him to catch interest


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Pigeonsheep it's not SBF (Small Breed Formula) it's the normal and in my bag they are almost the size of a penny. Too big for my Ember's little jaws to chew when they are that hard.


----------

